# Change of hunger 😜?



## debixxxo (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it just me or since you started lifting are you a craving machine hahah 🎂🎂? 

I felt so guilty after all I ate yesterday, but swear I never used to eat as much junk food ever, when I have a Cheat it seems to be a full day binge haha! 😂 

dominos pizza, plate of wedges, 4 cookies, a big tub of Ben and Jerrys ice cream finished in 13 minutes haha, I need help for my sweet tooth 😂😫


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 15, 2014)

Start dipping.


----------



## debixxxo (Apr 15, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Start dipping.



What do you mean?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2014)

debixxxo said:


> What do you mean?



Lolololololllllll dys.

It's smokeless tobacco. You stick it in your lip and spit like a cowboy. Tough to eat with that in plus nicotine is an appetite suppressant. Although you couldn't tell looking at me


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Id say its from all the doughnuts. It goes with the territory...you know, sweet tooth


----------



## TylerDurdn (Apr 15, 2014)

I like chocolate sprinkled donuts whenever I dip Copenhagen Wintergreen, which can be found at your local walmart


----------



## bvs (Apr 15, 2014)

yes i crave junk food more than ever since i started lifting. ice cream is my kryptonite. but thank goodness its bulking season in the southern hemosphere


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol yeah we all do a little dipping from time to time with a Long Island ice tea. Lmao.


----------



## italian1 (Apr 15, 2014)

For me. I have to completely cut out sugar. It's like trying to get off crack. You'll go through withdrawal for couple days or a week but then you'll be good. After you get past that point you won't have anymore cravings.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 15, 2014)

you just gotta say no, there is no such thing as getting help for eating sweets, too much or junk...lol 

just don't


----------



## j2048b (Apr 15, 2014)

they say you have A sweet tooht, well i say i got 28 of them!! i could eat little debbies doghnut whole every day!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 15, 2014)

J20 said:


> they say you have A sweet tooht, well i say i got 28 of them!! i could eat little debbies doghnut whole every day!!!



The chocolate frosted ones?!?!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 15, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> The chocolate frosted ones?!?!



yeah buddy??....


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 15, 2014)

we all have this issue..... 

some just deal with it better than others.  If i goto my awesome, baller donut shop ill eat however many i buy.  1, half dozen, full dozen.....Doesnt matter, whatever i buy that morning will be gone by 10pm.  

So 1, you have to learn to stay away, 2, you have to learn to only give yourself a lil taste/bit.  

i am trying to bring out my abs again, lots of cardio, etc.  12 donuts and a gallon of 1% milk sure kills 2 wks of hard work.  So as you go along you will live & learn.  


Some have enough in them to just not eat this kind of stuff.  others (me) have to learn the hard way and the rest just dont give a fuk.......they eat all the time and look like shit.


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 15, 2014)

Sheeeew I thought I was the only one... Pitifully this craving occurs about 3am for me


----------



## debixxxo (Apr 15, 2014)

Haha love these comments, they make me hungry 😂😂 

Yeah I'm the same, have to either be 100% on or I will be a little chubby and eat lots of junk food! 
Had a little treat meal on Saturday which turned into a very bad night haha, need to get into gear to reach the results! X


----------

